# ANYONE SHOOT A MISSION MANIAC



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

I am looking at upgrading my 15 yr old kid from his 30-40# Parker buckshot (which is for sale by the way) to a Mission Maniac. Anyone had any experience with it or know anyone who has. Seems like a very versatile bow.

THE JAMMER


----------



## WateredDownRob (Apr 14, 2011)

Mission is a sub make from matthews, and if matthews puts there name on it it is a good thing. nevre shot one but they have some of the same character of matthews. For a youngin it should be a good bet. 

I shot a pse and they also make a good kids bow, but who dont.


----------

